# State Record Tiger Caught



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

New Utah State Record Tiger Trout Caught at Scofield Reservoir - It's Over 18 Pounds

Copyrighted material removed by UWN Admin.


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

There is a video at the Tribune but i didn't know how to add it. Sorry


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the head's-up; great news.

Did you cut and paste your post from a newspaper web site? If so, those articles are copyrighted and only a snippet or a link of the article should be posted.

Here's a couple links to the story:
http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsfishi ... h.html.csp

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/blogsfishi ... t.html.csp


----------



## huntfishcook (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea i did hope they don't sue me lol


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

One of the guys from my work was with them. Its a awesome video. That was a big fish!! From what he said everyone around them were not getting anything. They got more big fish then just that one. I am truly jealous.


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I could not find the video. Can some post the link to it?


----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Never mind. It wasn't coming up on my phone but it worked on my ipad.


----------

